# This thing is burning a hole in my pocket



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

Well not really but this thing is hot. Now I'm coming from the thunderbolt and that got warm but not like this phone does. It is always hot is it because of the thinness of the phone. I also I heard that there was an update in the works that would help cool this suckered down. I anyone having these issues?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

It definitely runs hotter than the thunderbolt. When I have the screen off it is probably around 85-95 range. When the screen is on and I am using it to browse the web etc I have hit 105/110 which is much hotter than my thunderbolt. I haven't thought much about it since it has a higher clock frequency than the thunderbolt and a bigger screen.

Hope that helps. If you have root. Download ROM toolbox or any over clock program it will tell you the temps. Idk about a non root program


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

srs731 said:


> Hope that helps. If you have root. Download ROM toolbox or any over clock program it will tell you the temps. Idk about a non root program


I've used Clarus Widgets to monitor my temps for as long as I can remember. It's a small widget (pics below) that's simple to setup and has always been very useful for me. Does _not_ require root to run, if that's an issue. Hope this helps.

Market Link- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=Clarus.Battery.rr&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsIkNsYXJ1cy5CYXR0ZXJ5LnJyIl0.

Widget screenshots (examples of both horizontal and vertical setups):
Vertical:









Horizontal:


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I use battery monitor widget. No root needed. You pick what it shows. Try that out.


----------

